

Letting Your Servers Adjust the Thermostat - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/09/23/letting-your-servers-adjust-the-thermostat/

======
pmichaud
This isn't my field, but I'm shocked this hasn't been done before. A bunch of
computer geeks really took this long to hook up a thermometer to a server?

